# Time for a new machine?



## Diane E (Oct 22, 2015)

I bought my Gaggia Selecta Deluxe in 2007, and it has recently given up the ghost. It worked well for many years until I decided to give it a good clean - I live in Scotland so limescale wasn't a problem, but it was pretty gummed up with coffee oil. It worked brilliantly after I'd cleaned it for a month or so, but now the pump has stopped working and although the steamer kept working after the pump stopped, it has now ceased to steam.

I phoned a domestic repair shop who told me it wasn't worth fixing as the electrics will probably be fragile. I need some advice on whether I should try to get it fixed, and if so, does anyone known where I can get it fixed? It was a bargain purchase and to replace it will be £200 + I reckon.

All advice greatly received!


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

What's your budget for a new coffee macine & grinder?


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

You should be able to get a nice Gaggia Classic for £100-120. If your current machine isn't pumping or steaming you probably have several issues and not probably worth getting someone else to fix. However, it may be a cheap and simple fix if done yourself.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Might be worth contacting this member. *gaggiamanualservice.com*

He comes highly recommended by all accounts

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?1557-gaggia-manual-service


----------



## Foussongin (Nov 19, 2015)

Let us know if you succed this whole fixing thing


----------

